# Solved: (Firefox) How to save passwords on sites that dont let you



## cgesicki (Feb 10, 2006)

follow the instructions here.http://kb.mozillazine.org/User_name_and_password_not_remembered#Sites_prohibit_password_saving I just did with my bank site and yahoo account


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

I hope you not saving the information online. 
Seems fishy to me.


----------



## cgesicki (Feb 10, 2006)

nothing fishy about, this just lets you store your username and password in password manager as u would at any other site. Its just that at some sites you dont get prompted by firefox to remember it.


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

You can never be too careful......


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Since FF has a security hole in its password manager, it seems to me a risky proposition to be putting financial account #s at risk.


----------



## Tstright (May 19, 2007)

Which is why it's better to not save any passwords automatically. You might as well write them on a sticky...


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

The sites that don't want you to save passwords usually have good reasons.

For example: Paypal. They don't want you to save your password for *good reasons. *

It's really stupid to save your bank password in case something happens to your computer. Hackers are out there.


----------



## cgesicki (Feb 10, 2006)

You guys are right. What I really meant was sites such as Yahoo or Hotmail


----------

